# Program to make my very shaky video less SHAKY?



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

My young son to some video of his college age brother on the football field that is Very, Very Shaky.
It is precious video for him and the family.

Are there any programs that I can use to make the video LESS S~H~A~K~Y , please?

thank you,
Joe


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

None that I am aware of, as any program would probably be unable to distinguish between real player movement and unwanted camera shake. Its all just image content that moves?


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I KNOW there are some programs. I've seen them advertised before....I just can't rememer their names....And ...have no idea which is good?

Please help, if you guy know of some ones that work well, please?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You may be right...?
Google shows this
http://www.goodervideo.com/products/SH.html


----------



## desertdragon (Oct 10, 2005)

Adobe After Effects 7.0 will do the job.

http://www.webmonkey.com/templates/print_template.htmlt?meta=/webmonkey/99/14/index2a_meta.html


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Download Virtualdub here: http://www.virtualdub.org/ Free!

And the deshaker filter here: http://www.guthspot.se/video/deshaker.htm also Free!

For best results use the DV-AVI from the cam if it's a mini-DV cam or hi-8, if it's a analog cam capture the footage to a lightly compressed AVI like Huffy or even uncompressed if you have the HDD space.

I haven't had the need to use this myself but it's supposed to give excellent results. I'd suggest finding a spot that contains the average shake throughout the video and trim it to about 5 minutes and experiment. Get a RW to test view on the TV, don't rely on the preview in the monitor.

FYI there are hundreds of filters availble Virtualdub ,all free.  For pre-processing footage befor you bring it into a editor/encoder/authoring application it's an excellent tool, even used by a lot of pro's.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

OK Thecoalman, that sounds great, but.....
I've now installed VirtualDub.....downloaded and installed the Deshaker filter into my Plugin folder of VirtualDub, reopened VirtualDub, opened my video...chose "Video" and added the Deshakler, reopened VitualDub and "Video" with the Deshaker chosen, clicked OK.....and nothing happens.

Isn't it going to process my video?
Have I missed something please tell me?


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

Could Anyone read my last post and tell me why it isn't rendering or Deshake processing my video in VirtualDub.

What should I do, that I din't know about with that plugin?
Please?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Install Huffuv:

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/huffyuv.cfm

After you install open Virtualdub and under video>compression select Huffy as the compression method. Under video again make sure full processing mode is selected then go to File>save as AVI.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

OK,
But what do I do with the Deshaker filter that I put into my VirtualDub Plugin folder?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Perhaps reading the directions on the page you downloaded it from might help.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

OK, I thought I did what it instructed with VirtualDub, but are you saying that "huffy" wouid would work more effectively than the "Deshaker plugin" as you'd mentioned earlier, friend?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry, guess I should have explained it. Huffy is a lossless codec, you can select anything you want from under the compression tab but if you want to edit this video in another application use Huffy. 

If for example your video is from a mini-DV cam and you transferred the footage from your cam to your computer via firewire (which is what you should be doing) it's already compressed using a DV codec. This process BTW is similar to copying a file, it's a lossless transfer. This type of video is commonly referred to as DV-AVI and uses about 14 gigs per hour.

Ideally when editing mini DV-AVI you can just select DV-AVI as the output and most applications will only reencode the frames you have edited. Since your processing every frame this doesn't matter. You need to select some compression method for your output so enter Huffy. Huffy is what's referred to as a lossless codec. In other words it's very high quality and won't degrade your video. Files are going to be about 25 gigs per hour. The other option is uncompressed which will produce files somewhere in the neighborhood of 120 gigs per hour but that's really unneeded.

So in conclusion, set the compression to full processing, select the Huffy codec, apply the filter and follow the directions for using it. Save your file. This file can now be used in your editing and authoring application. You're only using Virtualdub to remove the shake.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

OK, I "think" I understand.

I'll try it tonight.

Thank you!


----------

